# Hi, new poster from CA



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome
you just need to find the best stance


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Putting most of your weight on your forward foot will help a great deal with keeping the board pointing in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

*try it*

i would simply put them at 0 degrees for both just to get that feeling down and if u feel like going duck footed then yea give it a go....as of your stances..u are sure u ride regular not goofy? just get on a skateboard and what ever way u ride that...same as a snowbaord..but ya dude is right i want about 60% of your wight on your front foot and 40% on your back when going straight...and get both your toe and heelside edges down..speaking of where exaclt in CA are u riding? tahoe, mammoth, bear??? info por favor (im not mexican):dunno:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Just as a note regarding stance angles:

I'm naturally very duck footed. In fact, I can stand with my feet at 45 and 45 and that feels natural to me. I ride around 18/15 or so, but I'm still working on getting my stance right where I want it.

So, the moral is that a lot of your stance angle is going to be dependent on how you normally walk/stand. If I try to go 0/0 in my stance I'm going to hurt my ankles or knee (and in fact riding at 10/5 I hurt my back knee very badly last year).

Whatever angle you use you should feel absolutely no strain on your knees or ankles when you go from a full squat to standing straight up. Try this without a board.


----------

